# New deadlift PB for Queenie!



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Had to share... I did a 100kg deadlift today!

Huge milestone for me  x x


----------



## Rusty_Mann (Oct 31, 2011)

Congrats babe !!! xxx


----------



## olliel (Jun 16, 2011)

good lift congrats


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Had to share... I did a 100kg deadlift today!
> 
> Huge milestone for me  x x


 :thumb:

Well done Queenie!

Told ya you'd get it soon 

X


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Well done babes. No resting on your laurels tho xx


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

well done:thumb:


----------



## Gator (Apr 10, 2011)

Nice one I got my pb today too! X


----------



## Dazzaa (Jan 13, 2012)

woop woop party yeah :clap:


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Well done :beer: How did it feel... 105 next week??


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

:rockon:


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Gator said:


> Nice one I got my pb today too! X


Me too :thumbup1: ... and got 3 rotisserie chickens for a pound each from the supermarket... what an evening lol


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

Feck 100kg! Nice.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Thanks guys x x


----------



## Jinx91 (Jan 6, 2012)

V well done


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Nice one!


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Awesome lifting, well done. You cant beat the feeling of a PB!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Nice work Queenie, missed this last night when you posted it.

:thumb:


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Congrats Queenie :thumb:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice going. Very impressive:thumbup1:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice milestone Queenie congratz


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Nice one, keep it up


----------



## paddyrr3 (Oct 15, 2010)

Excellent lift, that would put the bicep boys to shame in my gym. Well done.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Nice one mate, soon the 200... well done...


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Well done you, very impressive :thumb:


----------



## gashead88 (Sep 30, 2011)

woo am i the only one thinkin naked hottub party to celebrate:rolleye:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

very impressive nice work hun


----------



## Ddraig_Goch (Nov 24, 2011)

Eclipsing me!! Excellent result!


----------



## MWVEC (Feb 5, 2011)

Very impressive as mentioned above the bicep boys dont even know what 100kg on a barbell on the floor looks like!

And i just thought not many girls i know could lift me off the ground haha (104kg)


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

epic lift


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

**** that's Pretty much my PB 

Welldone mate


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Marrsy86 said:


> **** that's Pretty much my PB
> 
> Welldone mate


i'm quite offended by the sad face at the end of that... x x


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> i'm quite offended by the sad face at the end of that... x x


How come ? The sad face was cos of me being weak not you being strong.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Marrsy86 said:


> How come ? The sad face was cos of me being weak not you being strong.


i dont think 100kg is weak for anyone marrsy  x x


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

guvnor82 said:


> View attachment 74160


i think i make that face when i lift... good call  x x


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> i dont think 100kg is weak for anyone marrsy  x x


But if you beat me and this UK-M meet up takes place you would be entitle to take the **** about being stronger than me then i will cry and everyone else will laugh


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Marrsy86 said:


> But if you beat me and this UK-M meet up takes place you would be entitle to take the **** about being stronger than me then i will cry and everyone else will laugh


pmsl... i'm only a girl. youll beat me eaaasy! x x


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Did u show your builders crack when you done it??


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Irish Beast said:


> Did u show your builders crack when you done it??


probably x x


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> pmsl... i'm only a girl. youll beat me eaaasy! x x


Maybe  still massive well done mate


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Marrsy86 said:


> Maybe  still massive well done mate


thank u 

and thanks everyone for the support - means a lot x x


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Very very well done, beat me.


----------



## Dananaman (Jan 2, 2013)

That's great (don't mean to sound sexist) for a girl. There's boys in my gym that couldn't lift that.


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Well done!!! Keep it up.


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Damn- nice job - I've got a way to go lol...


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Well done


----------



## Riddar (Dec 20, 2011)

Congratz, you put me to shame!


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Yeah buddy.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Nice one Queenie :thumb:


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Vid or bs. Joke. Well done.


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

well done babe  x


----------



## atlant1s (Feb 15, 2011)

Brilliant job Queenie :rockon: youll soon hit my deadlift PB and smash it to pieces! Keep up the work 



MWVEC said:


> Very impressive as mentioned above the bicep boys dont even know what 100kg on a barbell on the floor looks like!
> 
> And i just thought not many girls i know could lift me off the ground haha (104kg)


As the spokes person and leader of TBB (team bicep boys) i find these accusations and harsh words quite offensive! To everyones information, we do know what 100kg on a barbell looks like as we spotted it on the floor several times at the other end of the weight room! Its clearly that your jealosy towards our massive and rather inspiring biceps is putting you to shame and results in insults towards us. We do like to flock up in the gym, do our 2hr biceps session and feel eachothers biceps and congratulate eachothers after a well done biceps session! I hope this will shed some light on all of youre doubts about our dedication, as we do take the bodybuilding seriously and know that the bicep is a big muscle and need lots of hard work! As a point for the future i hope now the harrassment towards our kind will stop, and that you will respect us in the gym altho we are clearly better at bb and more educated about it!

Kind regards

Leader of TBB





Marrsy86 said:


> But if you beat me and this UK-M meet up takes place you would be entitle to take the **** about being stronger than me then i will cry and everyone else will laugh


dw mate. Id deffo be the weakest. My deadlifts are so **** atm :no:


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

You go girl!! :thumb: Must feel so good to hit THE MAGIC 100! Well impressed!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

atlant1s said:


> Brilliant job Queenie :rockon: youll soon hit my deadlift PB and smash it to pieces! Keep up the work
> 
> As the spokes person and leader of TBB (team bicep boys) i find these accusations and harsh words quite offensive! To everyones information, we do know what 100kg on a barbell looks like as we spotted it on the floor several times at the other end of the weight room! Its clearly that your jealosy towards our massive and rather inspiring biceps is putting you to shame and results in insults towards us. We do like to flock up in the gym, do our 2hr biceps session and feel eachothers biceps and congratulate eachothers after a well done biceps session! I hope this will shed some light on all of youre doubts about our dedication, as we do take the bodybuilding seriously and know that the bicep is a big muscle and need lots of hard work! As a point for the future i hope now the harrassment towards our kind will stop, and that you will respect us in the gym altho we are clearly better at bb and more educated about it!
> 
> ...


reps  x x


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Very well done!


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Well done, improving very quickly, i say get a picture up of your leg development for educational purposes... :innocent:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Well done, now stop gaying around and get to two and a half plates, then three woman!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

MattGriff said:


> Well done, now stop gaying around and get to two and a half plates, then three woman!


i'm working on it i promise!!

'gaying around' pmsl x x


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> i'm working on it i promise!!
> 
> 'gaying around' pmsl x x


We need to see a video to be able to fully congratulate you


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2012)

Afghan said:


> We need to see a video to be able to fully congratulate you


I've seen it mate


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

R0B said:


> I've seen it mate


cnut


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

R0B said:


> I've seen it mate


I don't think he means 'those' vids rob x x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Very very well done! whoop whoop. It is just fantastic when you beat a goal isn't it? Really well done, onwards and upwards.


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Rock on RX x


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

woop go ahead queenie. well done you  x


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

ur my herooo


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> I don't think he means 'those' vids rob x x


Oh... We'll keep those for ourselves


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

R0B said:


> Oh... We'll keep those for ourselves


Ha! and the neighbours  x x


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

woohoo nice, well done


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

so 105 next week then yeah. Constant progression is key afterall.... WELL DONE


----------

